# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  google excel spreadsheet not auto-populating with formulas, but skipping row of data entry

## dzm

Hey so I am making these forms for a client, I created a form that links to a spreadsheet to collect responses, I then created a second spreadsheet to calculate the responses. I copy and pasted the formulas from lets say row 1 into row 2 to gather data from spreadsheet 1 but when new data is entered into the spreadsheet, the calculation sheet skips to the next line saying the formulas will record responses in row 3 instead of row 2,
Any help on this would be greatly appreciated

Here is a link to the spreadsheet for a better look:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...Hc&usp=sharing 

the sheets I am talking about are "Form Responses" and "Form Calculation"

----------


## martindwilson

Google excel? No such beast google spreadsheets are not the same as excel

----------


## dzm

All functionality is pretty much the same, just tell me how to do it on excel and I can adapt it to google docs spreadsheets, I have done this before plenty off times. The only reason I don't use google drive forums is because it never gets replies. Which I'm assuming is why this forum post zone is called "for other platforms (google docs)"

----------


## martindwilson

copy from where to where? what cell did you copy and where did you copy it to?
just coz it something  in excel doesn't necessarily mean its the same in google docs
i have tried copying row a2 of sheet form calculations to row 9 and that's ok

----------


## martindwilson

copy from where to where? what cell did you copy and where did you copy it to?
just coz it something  in excel doesn't necessarily mean its the same in google docs
i have tried copying row a2 of sheet form calculations to row 9 and that's ok

----------


## dzm

Copying and pasting the formulas works fine, its when data is entered into the "Form Response" sheet the "Form Calculation" sheet that it is linked to will not record the responses, but rather skip into the next row as id no data was entered. 
An example, lets say that in "Form Calculations" sheet I copy the formulas from row 2 into row 3, it says it will automatically input the data from "Form Response" sheet row 3, when data is entered into "Form Response" sheet row 3, I go back to "Form Calculation" sheet row 2 and it does not record data from "Form Response" sheet row 3, but skips saying it will now record data from "Form Response" sheet row 4 instead.

----------


## martindwilson

cant reproduce that behaviour and im working with a copy direct on google docs
copied a8 of form calculations =('Form Responses'!A13)
to blank row 9  so a9 says
=('Form Responses'!A13)
then went to form responses and entered data in a13
back to calculations and a9 has that data in

----------


## dzm

Ok, yea I tried that too and it works perfectly, all data is accepted and transferred. But the spreadsheet is linked to a form, when the form is filled out and the data flows into the "Form Response" sheet, the "Form Calculation" will skip the data line if it was copied before the data was entered. But it works fine it I copy the formulas down after the data is entered. I am just wondering is there any way to fix this?

----------


## martindwilson

cant help you there since i dont know how or where that linked form is attached,or even how its done in google docs

----------


## dzm

Ok thanks for trying

----------

